# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  المحامي الذي يشتغل من خلال صيغ منقولة محام فاشل

## محمد فخري

المحامي الذي يشتغل من خلال صيغ منقولة محام فاشل

مفيش حاجة في القانون اسمها صيغة 
وكل قضية لها وقائعها الخاصة بها 
ومن وضع تلك الصيغ هو محام مثلك
من يحصر نفسه بين الصيغ لن يبدع أبداً 
والمحامي مبدع بطبيعته
أنا عارف ان المنشور مش حيعجب ناس كثير 
لأن للأسف الغالبية بقت بتستسهل ومحدش عايز ينمي نفسه ويطلع.

Feryal Elkashef الزملاء الأفاضل سواء من كتب البوست او من أعترض الأول له حق كل الحق في ذلك هو يقصد الإبداع او أسلوب معين بطريقه ما شكل معين وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى السمو في الكتابه ومع الابن الثاني كل شخص لا تتوفر له هذه الأشياء قد يكون محامي في بدايته هو لا بجد أمامه سوى هذه الطريقه لأني أبدع في كتاباتي القانونيه لا يجي من الهواء او من الدراسه في سنوات الكليه فقط لا من تدريب لدي محام لايبخل بالمعلومات يقرأ كثيرا ليس في كتب القانون فقط بس كان لي عتب علي أبني صاحب البوست في كلمه هو يعرفها فمن يتخرج من هذه الكليه لايوصم بهذه الكلمه تذكرني مره كنا نكتب إعلان في مكتب ا مفيده ع اارحمن رحمها الله تتذكرون كلمه سالف الذكر قالت لنا غيروا مثلا سالف الالماع انا قلتلها ممكن سالف القول سالف البيان الاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للمودة دعوي م ليس كما هو المثل متعكم الله بالصحه والعافيه والايوجد شقاق ببنكم

----------


## محمد فخري

من هو افضل محامي في جدة سؤال يطرحه العديد من الموكلين لدى حضورهم الى مكتبي للمحاماة ولكن الحقيقة ان المحامي والمستشار القانوني لا يمكنه الاجابة على هذا السؤال

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المتمعنين فى تطور غاية القانون عبر حقبات التاريخ  يعلمون علم اليقين بأنه قد انتقلت بعض العبارات والصيغ من حكم لأخر فأصبحت أقوالا قانونية مأثورة يجب أن تتلى وتؤدى بكل دقة حتى تنتج أثارها  وأقصد بلفظ المتمعنين هنا دارسى القانون والباحثين فى القانون - وأغلب الظن أن كاتب الموضوع ليس منهم - فلا يخلو حكم قضائى أيا كان نوعه من تلك الأقوال والثوابت والأسس القانونية المتوارثة من التنظيمات القانونية العريقة السابقة  وهذا الأمر واقع قانونى لممارسى مهنة المحاماة , فلا يستطيع المحامى الجزئى تلمس طريقة فى التدريب على مهنة المحاماة بدون المرور بهذه الصيغ والالمام بالتكليف الذى يخدم القضية التى يتدرب عليها فان أصبح محامى ابتدائى قد يستطيع تطوير نفسه من خلال سرد وكتابة موضوع قضيته ودفوعه القانونية والنصوص القانونية بالطريقة التى يراها متلائمة معه  - من جنان فكره الخصيب - ومع قضيته لكنه ان حاد عن الأسس والثوابت العامة فى التكليف أو أخطأ فيها وأقصد هنا - (( التكليف للمدعى عليه بالحضور أمام المحكمة لسماع الحكم له بطلباته بناء على ما قام بسرده فى دعواه على سند من القول منه غية القضاء له بطلباته )) - فان هذا المحامى قد يخاطر بخسران قضيته وبخسران المركز القانونى لموكله ( فلا يجوز سماع الدعوى مرة أخرى لسابقة الفصل فيها ) ...وهنا يكون من فشل هو الموكل لأنه لم يحسن اختيار محاميه ......................

رمضان كريم

----------


## محمد فخري

> من هو افضل محامي في جدة سؤال يطرحه العديد من الموكلين لدى حضورهم الى مكتبي للمحاماة ولكن الحقيقة ان المحامي والمستشار القانوني لا يمكنه الاجابة على هذا السؤال


صحيح ما تفضلت به استاذ هيثم الفقهي واضيف ان الصيغ المنقولة تحتمل الخطأ والصواب بمعنى انها غير مضمونة وليست مناسبة ظروف ووقائع جميع القضايا ، فما يناسب قضية معينة قد لايناسب قضية اخرى ... اشكرك على المشاركة زميلي المحترم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
عن نفسى أتابع بعض السادة الزملاء من القضاة والمحامين والباحثين القانونيين الأفاضل من المملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة على شبكة تويتر , كنت أبحث عن بحث قديم لى  الصياغة القانونية على جوجل ووجدت أحد السادة الزملاء من المملكة وقد قام بنشرة على شبكة تويتر , كما وجدت أن بعض السادة من مؤلقين الكتب القانونية من الباحثين وأساتذة القانون قد استعانوا بالبحث كمرجع فى مؤلفاتهم , وأعجبنى جد وجهد هؤلاء السادة فى نهل العلوم القانونية وتوفير مصادرها للباحثين والدارسين والمهتمين بالعلوم القانونية دون انتظار لكلمة شكر أو اعجاب منهم .*

----------

